# Permanite Asphalt, Matlock, Derbyshire, October 2018



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2018)

*1. The History*
Permanite Asphalt was incorporated in 1989 and later became known as Ruberoid (part of the IKO Group). According to Companies House, they were dissolved on 2nd September 2016. Located just outside Matlock, the plant made asphalt flooring blocks which were mainly used to waterproof the floors of new buildings. 

The plant took powdered limestone from several of the local quarries and mixed it with hot bitumen emulsion that was brought down from the refineries of Ellesmere port, this being a bi-product of the fuel oil-refining process. The mixed tar and limestone solution was poured into metal moulds on the floor of the big shed and allowed to solidify, then the back-breaking process of manually separating and stacking the cooled blocks could begin.

During the late 80's part of the process was mechanised when Permanite spent a lot of money on a shiny new plant that would replace the labourers, but kept breaking down. The site was regulated by the local Derbyshire Dales District Council on the condition that the heating of tar or bitumen is regulated under section 6.3 of the Environmental Permitting Regulations.

Originally, the site was part of the larger Cawdor Quarry complex. It is suggested that the factory closed sometime around 2009.

*2. The Explore*
This was a back up as the nearby explore at Tansley Wood mills failed due to what appeared to be on site security (we came across a guard dog who started barking at us!) This place was a much easier prospect. A park-close-by and walk straight in job. It is pretty trashed and there isn’t much left. That said there’s some interesting industrial remnants from the asphalt floor block making process and a fine array of graff. So good for a relaxed hour or so wander.

*3. The Pictures*
Nice to be greeted by this lovely Coloquix piece:


img9863 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9864 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9866 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9868 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9869 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9870 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The main tower:


img9871 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The old admin block burnt down:


img9872 by HughieDW, on Flickr

More admin blocks round the back:


img9877 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9878 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Obligatory penis graff:


img9883 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9886 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9887 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside the main hall (note speed boat bottom left!)


img9889 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9890 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9891 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9894 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And on to the other large hall:


img9895 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9897 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9899 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9902bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9904 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9905 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Finally, up the tower:


img9910 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9911 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9912 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img9915 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9917 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9918 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9924 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 11, 2018)

I keep meaning to check this out when Im up that way. Brilliantly captured!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 11, 2018)

That's a nice report but it looks like the talent of the grafitti artist has superseded your handiwork. Some good artwork there.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Oct 11, 2018)

Great shots Hugie. Were you tempted by that iron ladder, leading onto the dome shaped roof at any point?


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2018)

Some nice, and some awful graf there! Beautiful photos throughout tho! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 12, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> I keep meaning to check this out when Im up that way. Brilliantly captured!



Cheers mate. Much appreciated.



RedX_unleashed said:


> Great shots Hugie. Were you tempted by that iron ladder, leading onto the dome shaped roof at any point?



Decided to give that one a miss mate!



UrbanX said:


> Some nice, and some awful graf there! Beautiful photos throughout tho! Thanks for sharing!



You're very kind sir! Thank you.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice building that, even with the graffiti.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 14, 2018)

I quite enjoyed my few visits here.the first one we cleared off after some yobs were throwing bricks about.i like the graffiti here for sure.great set of shots matey


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 16, 2018)

All the graff wasn't there when I went - dunno if it makes it better or not.....


----------



## HughieD (Oct 16, 2018)

Infraredd said:


> All the graff wasn't there when I went - dunno if it makes it better or not.....



Just different I guess...


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 20, 2018)

That looks alright that does 
Good work Hughie


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2018)

Cheers mate. Worth a mooch this place...


----------

